# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool 1.58 Added SPD 9832 & MTK Signed Firmware Flashing / CSTool SM Module V1.2.8

## mohamed73

CS-Tool 1.58 Added SPD 9832 & MTK Signed Firmware Flashing / CSTool SM Module V1.2.8 Initail Released   Added SPD 9832 
* Read Info
* Read android Properties
* Read Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Flash FW (CST Format)
* Write Factory FW (Pac Format)
*** Pac Writing Options
**** Download + Rebuild Partition table
* Format Phone
* Repair Imei
* Reset Patten / Userlock ( Android Version 6.X.X) 
* MTK Signed Mode Flashing for All eMMC Phones
* Qualcomm Read Flashing Improved 
* Qualcomm Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml
* Qualcomm Image Customizing Improved
* Qualcomm 9006 Mode Flashing Improved    CSTool SM Module V1.2.8 Initail Released .....  
MEIZU Secured Full Support Phones – Features: 
    Read Info
    Read Firmware (CST Backup)
    Read Full Firmware Including User Data (CST Backup)
    Write Full Firmware (CST Backup)
    Write Factory Signed Scatter Firmware
    Read Direct Patten Lock (Android version Up to 5.X.X)
    Reset User Lock
    Reset File System
    ID Unlock
    Repair SN
    Repair & Restore IMEI
    Read Phone Book
    Read Call History
    Read SMS
    Export Gallery Photos and Video  MTK Based Phones – Features: 
    Read Info
    Read Firmware (CST Backup)
    Read Full Firmware Including User Data (CST Backup)
    Write Full Firmware (CST Backup)
    Write Factory Signed Scatter Firmware
    Customize Flashing, Write Any Partitions (for example: write only user data, recovery, system)
    Safe Format
    Full Format
    Remove FRP
    Read Direct Patten Lock (Android version up to 5.X.X)
    Reset User Lock
    Reset File System
    FRP Reset
    ID Unlock (such as Meizu Cloud Unlock)
    Repair SN
    Repair & Restore IMEI
    Read Phone Book
    Read Call History
    Read SMS
    Export Gallery Photos and Video  Qualcomm Based Phones – Features: 
    Read Info
    Read Firmware (CST Backup)
    Read Full Firmware Including User Data (CST Backup)
    Write Full Firmware (CST Backup)
    Write Factory Signed Firmware
    Write Factory RAW Firmware
    Customize Flashing, Write Any Partitions (for example: write only user data, recovery, system)
    Safe Format
    Full Format
    Remove FRP
    Read Direct Patten Lock (Android version up to 5.X.X)
    Reset User Lock
    Reset File System
    ID Unlock
    Read Phone Book
    Read Call History
    Read SMS
    Export Gallery Photos and Video 
download link
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Another Hot Updates On the way    More Interesting Pre News   * Follow us on Facebook 
Best Regards
CS-Tool

----------

